

RIP, Macintosh - phreanix
http://www.newsweek.com/blogs/techtonic-shifts/2010/06/08/does-apple-s-iphone-4-signal-the-death-of-the-macintosh.html

======
billturner
Well, that was a silly article. Of course, the mac can't go anywhere since
they're needed to build the pretty apps for the iOS. They're updating the
hardware (see the recent updates to macbook pros and macbooks) but maybe
they're just slowing down on the main OSX software development. But even
that's fine with me, since Snow Leopard has been working pretty well for me.

------
al_james
Well, Mac is a mature product line. True it might not be at the cutting edge
of Apple's business but it is a highly profitable income stream for Apple. So
it is not going anywhere.

I suppose there is a possibility of iPad cannibalising MacBook sales, but its
pretty much apples and oranges.

That said, I cant help thinking that they might do some kind of Apple desktop
app store where they can keep 30% of the app revenue, but give developers
access to a well integrated distribution channel.

------
mark_l_watson
Isn't there a brand new 2.4 GHz Macbook? Check the online store.

After a long time of using Ubuntu for about 80% of my work, I am drifting back
to OS X for the majority of my work. The issue for me is that the MacBook
keyboard is just a little nicer for reducing hand fatigue for me - not sure
why. That said, MacBooks run Ubuntu great.

------
brudgers
The last major Mac announcement...the air two and a half years ago. Snow
Leopard was thrown off the back off a truck in the middle of the night - right
between the 3GS and the rock and roll event (aka the smokescreen).

The Mac jumped the shark the day Bootcamp was released.

